# Patch 1.4 heute



## Pymonte (18. November 2010)

Der Patch 1.4 kommt heute 18.30 Uhr (wenn alles gut geht) auf die Live Server.
Die Patchnotes und einige Hinweise zur "Wimmelnden Horde" gibt es hier: http://herald.warham...cle.war?id=1402
Zusätzlich kann man heute, *ab 18 Uhr*, die RvR Packs für Personality (Pets, Mounts, Farben und Charakteränderung) und Progression (RR1-80 beschleunigt und RR81-100 erspielbar, sowie die neuen Rüstungssets) erwerben im EA Store.
Ich hoffe es geht alles gut und man sieht sich heute Abend auf dem Schlachtfeld.

MfG Thorst; waaagh.de

PS: Noch ein kleiner Ausblick für die Zukunft (für alle die Englisch können), aus dem Entwickler Q&A:



> Dueling is one thing we can expect with no specific time frame.
> The pack is going to contain a different black. It sounds darker.
> Skaven content is not yet over and will continue post 1.4.
> There is a skaven instance that will be coming out and has already been under way for a bit.
> ...


----------



## DerTingel (18. November 2010)

You won’t be able to see your rating for scenarios.
They will not share how the matchmaking works. They want to prevent people from figuring out how to game the system.
na wenn das so gut funzt wie das reward-system der pq´s xD
mal abwarten...wird wahrscheinlich folgende formel besitzen: rr + random(1-100)=
aber mal abwarten. insgesamt hört es sich doch ganz gut an...und ein weiterer skaven dungeon kommt auch noch. evtl dann mit einem set auf der stufe des souv sets? 
ich bin gespannt...heute abend erstma wieder fresse kloppen  
mfg


----------



## Membaris (18. November 2010)

Das wurde aber auch Zeit. Kann es kaum erwarten die Destros zu vermöbeln ^^

So long


----------



## TomperX (18. November 2010)

Cool 18:24 und nix drin ^^ bzw. ne drin schon wenn auch versteckt aber kaufen kann man es noch nicht weil der Preis nicht vorhanden ist. Rofl gogo EA gogo 

EDIT: Aber den Preis finde ich in Ordnung: "Nicht verfügbar inkl. MwSt. " hehehe


----------



## TomperX (18. November 2010)

Wegen technischer  Schwierigkeiten wird das Wartungsfenster bis 20 Uhr verlängert ..... schade 

[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]*Status 12:30 PM EST - Due to technical difficulties, maintenance has been extended until 2:00 PM EST/20.00 CET. We apologize for the inconvenience. *[/font]


----------



## rosti the rost (18. November 2010)

Ich wette die Technischenschwierigkeiten hängen mit dem EA STORE zusammen.
Immer hin kann man sich über den Mythicpatcher schon alles runter laden.


----------



## Cinaeth (18. November 2010)

Hab mich schon gefreut nun leider nochn bischen warten ;(


----------



## Cinaeth (18. November 2010)

Carroburg is online


----------



## Primus Pilus (18. November 2010)

An dieser Stelle auch VIELEN DANK an das BUFFED-Team, daß sie heute NICHTS, aber auch gar NICHTS über den Patch 1.4 bei WAR berichten, während bei WOW selbst das Ändern eines Grün-Farbtones der Unterhose eines unbedeutenden drittklassigen NPCs zu einer Top-Meldung führt.... 

Primus Pilus


----------



## Kranak90 (18. November 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle auch VIELEN DANK an das BUFFED-Team, daß sie heute NICHTS, aber auch gar NICHTS über den Patch 1.4 bei WAR berichten, während bei WOW selbst das Ändern eines Grün-Farbtones der Unterhose eines unbedeutenden drittklassigen NPCs zu einer Top-Meldung führt....
> 
> Primus Pilus



Dieser Post hat meinen Abend gerettet, da die WAR Server ja grad wieder Off sind. Danke dafür!


----------



## Lilrolille (18. November 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle auch VIELEN DANK an das BUFFED-Team, daß sie heute NICHTS, aber auch gar NICHTS über den Patch 1.4 bei WAR berichten, während bei WOW selbst das Ändern eines Grün-Farbtones der Unterhose eines unbedeutenden drittklassigen NPCs zu einer Top-Meldung führt....
> 
> Primus Pilus



Gab wohl nirgends auf die schnelle ne Seite zum Abschreiben für ne News 

Lg,
Lilro


----------



## Pente (18. November 2010)

Lesen bildet bekanntlich: http://www.buffed.de/buffed/news/17487/buffed-intern-Ausnahmezustand-bei-buffed-de-Verschiebung-der-buffedShow

Wenn soviel krank sind, dass buffedShow und buffedCast ausfallen müssen braucht sich niemand wundern, dass keine News zum Patch erscheinen.


----------



## Pymonte (19. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Lesen bildet bekanntlich: http://www.buffed.de...-der-buffedShow
> 
> Wenn soviel krank sind, dass buffedShow und buffedCast ausfallen müssen braucht sich niemand wundern, dass keine News zum Patch erscheinen.



stimmt, die Patchnews von WAR sind ja weniger wichtig als die von anderen Spielen, deswegen kommen Artikel und "News" zu WoW, aber nicht zu WAR  Oder schreibt Buffed News auf Halde um für solche Fälle immer noch was vom Stapel lassen zu können? Zumindest bei mir gabs heute 4 neue News-Artikel.


----------



## TomperX (19. November 2010)

Naja ist ja nix neues aber zum Glück gibt es auch andere Seiten, die über solche Dinge ausführlich 
berichten. Buffed war aber auch schon immer 80 - 90 % WOW und der Rest für den Rest  muss man schon mal
ehrlich sein.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. November 2010)

Naja sie haben bei Veröffentlichung von einigen Spielen gern viel erzählt. So schlecht war es WAR net ergangen, als es veröffentlicht wurde. Aber ansonsten lesen sie meistens auch nur mit.
WOW ist ein altes Hobby und WAR, hat mir nie so gefallen. Meine sie haben in den letzten Patche sich mühe gegeben, nur naja ich warte erstmal dat ganze etwas ab und wünsche euch viel spaß beim Probieren und sofort Fehler melden, unbalanced etc. =) Damit die net auf ihren "Erfolg" sich ausruhen und denken, alles ist wieder super 

Aber ja Buffed ist selbst bei WOW bissel sehr lustig  wenn schreckliche Dinge passieren wie auf Testserver, Dailyquestgold reduziern oder gar andere unglaubliche Dinge  Nein wahre Fans, egal von welchem MMO haben eh ihre eigenen Seiten. bei WOW nutz ich fast nur MMO Champion oder halt WOW Szene.
Bei WAR hatte ich nie eine vergleichbare Seite gefunden. Klar gibt es hier und da was =) Aber das artet in "arbeit" aus 
Obwohl ich gern mal auf Warhammer alliance lese.

Daher Buffed ist stark auf WOW fixiert, was man aber bei buffed teilweise liest, gibt es bei anderen Seiten schon lange  oder ist dort net so dramatisch geschildert sondern so report mässig  Es wurde festgestellt weniger Gold bei Dailys, Blizzard hat sich dazu net geäußert =)
Bei Buffed ist sowas gleich ne Art Schlagzeile. Daher haste etlichen News über WOW, die eigentlich keine sind. Also es ist halt so ein Mix bei Buffed.

Daher nur WOW ist auch falsch, sie melden nur nahe zu alles =) was bei WOW passiert da kommt dann gerade in der Entwicklung zum neuen Addon schonmal was zusammen ^^


----------



## Pente (19. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> stimmt, die Patchnews von WAR sind ja weniger wichtig als die von anderen Spielen, deswegen kommen Artikel und "News" zu WoW, aber nicht zu WAR  Oder schreibt Buffed News auf Halde um für solche Fälle immer noch was vom Stapel lassen zu können? Zumindest bei mir gabs heute 4 neue News-Artikel.


Du wirst es einfach nie lernen. Die User ganz allein entscheiden über die Priorität eines Spiels und, dass es wesentlich mehr buffed-User gibt die WoW spielen als WAR ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen. Der Anteil der buffed-User die regelmäßig die buffedShow ansehen oder den buffedCast anhören ist auch deutlich höher als der Teil der User der WAR News liest und kommentiert. Wenn also diese Woche aufgrund von Krankheit nichtmal buffedShow und buffedCast stattfinden wundert mich nicht, dass News zum WAR Patch nicht oder verspätet erscheinen.

Nach 2 Jahren WAR solltest du dich langsam damit abgefunden haben, dass WAR eben keine 12 Mio aktiven Accounts hat sondern nur +/- 300.000 und somit das allgemeine mediale Interesse daran deutlich geringer ist als an anderen Spielen. Ist halt so. Jeder Artikel, jede News kostet buffed Zeit und Geld und entsprechend richten sich die Themen natürlich nach der Nachfrage der User. Es ist halt nicht so wie bei Onlinewelten und Gamone, wo zahlreiche Jugendliche freiwillig und kostenlos ihre Zeit einbringen um ein WAR-Portal zu pflegen.

Edit: die Tatsache, dass bisher nichteinmal eine User-News zum Patch einging spricht nun definitiv auch nicht für eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Aktivität der WAR spielenden buffed-User.


----------



## Pymonte (19. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Du wirst es einfach nie lernen. Die User ganz allein entscheiden über die Priorität eines Spiels und, dass es wesentlich mehr buffed-User gibt die WoW spielen als WAR ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen. Der Anteil der buffed-User die regelmäßig die buffedShow ansehen oder den buffedCast anhören ist auch deutlich höher als der Teil der User der WAR News liest und kommentiert. Wenn also diese Woche aufgrund von Krankheit nichtmal buffedShow und buffedCast stattfinden wundert mich nicht, dass News zum WAR Patch nicht oder verspätet erscheinen.
> 
> Nach 2 Jahren WAR solltest du dich langsam damit abgefunden haben, dass WAR eben keine 12 Mio aktiven Accounts hat sondern nur +/- 300.000 und somit das allgemeine mediale Interesse daran deutlich geringer ist als an anderen Spielen. Ist halt so.



Doch, Pente, ich habe das schon lange gelernt  Es ist dennoch lächerlich, dass Buffed sich als MMO Portal anpreist, dann aber nichtmal wichtige Änderungen der MMOs (auch wenn sie "nur" +- 300k Spieler haben) erwähnt. Und der Aufwand zum erstellen eines ca 500 Wort Artikels ist bei weitem keine schwere Aufgabe. Buffed soll sich einfach als WoW Portal Flaggen, dann ist die Sache geklärt. Aber so ist das einfach Heuchelei. Ich studiere schließlich auch Biologie mit Fokus Zell- und Neurobiologie. Ich kann auch Zoologie, Botanik und Mikrobiologie, aber das in einem weit geringerem Umfang als die beiden Schwerpunktthemen. Ich behaupte aber auch nicht, dass ich in allen bereichen gleich kompetent bin. Hier hingegen wird damit GEWORBEN(!) das man ja ein MMO Portal ist. Wenn die Leute krank sind, dann sollen sie KEINE News schreiben oder sie müssen sich halt hinsetzen und noch eine News mehr schreiben.

Und bevor jetzt kommt, dass so ein Artikel ne Heiden Arbeit ist... das ich nicht lache. Ich verfasse regelmäßig Protokolle mit 20+ Seiten, werde vermutlich mein ganzes Berufsleben lang Fachartikel schreiben und das ist Aufwand. Eine Buffed News ist es definitiv nicht.

EDIT: Ja, ein Thread, der weit mehr Aufmerksamkeit dank Forenticker erlebt, existiert doch.


----------



## Lari (19. November 2010)

Und täglich grüßt der frustrierte MMO-Spieler, weil sein MMO zu wenig Beachtung findet.
Zieh die Konsequenz und meide buffed.de , da sie ja in den Augen Heuchelei betreiben und kein MMO-Portal sind. Du holst dir die News doch eh von anderen Seiten.

Ich finde es weitaus lächerlicher so über ein kostenloses Angebot loszuwettern, weil es einen allgemein bekannten Fokus hat der dir nicht in den Kram passt. Dennoch gibt es mehr als genug News auch zu anderen MMOs, weswegen der Titel MMO-Portal völlig in Ordnung geht.

Edit: Heute auf Seite 1:
6 News zu WoW, 14 News zu anderen Spielen/MMOs.
Das zum Thema buffed.de sollte sich nicht als MMO-Portal bezeichnen


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. November 2010)

300k Spieler weiß net, denk mal da sind etliche Trail mit drin und die 14 Tage Nutzer muss man auch abziehen, da einige dass ja genutzt haben, wie ich halt und net mehr zocken. 
 Also egal woher die Zahlen sind, dass hört sich nach sehr viel an.
 Da muss man halt bissel Vorsichtig sein.

 Ähm zu Buffed. Ja sie haben viel WOW News, aber schau dir mal User News an. Da gibt es Aion, HDRO etc. Auch in den Allgemeinen News findet man sowas immer und immer wieder. Mich stört eher, dass viele News zu teilen vom ganzen geschrieben werden. So das eben zu einem Thema 3 News sind, was bei WOW sehr deutlich ist. Durch den Patch wird halt fast jeder PTR Patch recht genau benewest 

 Aber mein Gott. Es gibt oben solche Reiter, da kann man es auf WAR, STO etc. reduzieren. Es fehlt find ich, der eben diese Hauptfilter raus nimmt und nur auf Randprodukte wie All Time Bullets und die anderen kleinen MMOs oder die halt gegangen sind etc. Das man eben noch bissel dahin gehend filtert. 

 Aber der wichtigste Fakt an Buffed ist zu einem. Es ist Kostenlos &#8230; weiß nicht bei WAR soll man net über Trial schimpfen, weil Mythic nett ist und Kostenlos so etwas anbietet und bei Buffed wird gewettert? Weil die ja unfähig sind? Interessant.

 Dann kommt dazu das Buffed eigentlich nicht wirklich genutzt wird um aktiv genau infos übers Spiel zu holen. 




 Aber man muss auch mal eins sehen. Wie viel Infos laufen durch Seiten wie MMO-Champion/Wowraid und sind Bluenews ticker? Wie viel Infos gibt den Mythic Preis? 

 Das zweite ist, wie aktiv ist die Community bei WAR? Gibt wenige wirkliche gute Wiki einträge zu WAR, gibt wenige wirklichen guten Infos zu WAR.

 Zockt man Eve findet man gute Deutsche und Englische Seiten, wobei die Englischen aktiver sind. Ist aber bei einem Server auch recht klar 

 HDRO hat auch sehr gute Deutsche Seiten. Der Widerstand oder wie sie sich nennen, ist echt sehr gut und Deutsch.

 Die letzte aktive Datenbank bei WAR ist und bleibt WARDB.com. Es gibt einige gute Seiten für Wälzer Einträge und zwei hab ich ja mal gelinkt, dachte da kommen noch paar mehr gute Seiten rein.

 Aber so richtig Infos über SC, wie Siegpunkte genau funzen, wie viel HP nun Tore haben, wie stark Stats auf Skills eingehen, welche Stats auf welchen Skill eingehen etc. Findet man zu WAR fast gar nicht.

 Also ganz unrecht hat Pente da nicht, dass die Community ja auch bissel was machen kann. Meine es sind doch Usernews, Einträge durch die Wikis, Datenbanken leben. Schau dir Kommentare bei WOW Datenbank von Buffed an und die von WAR? Wo ist da bitte was. Meine es ist doch nicht so. Das beide Datenbanken Gleichstark genutzt werden und nur die WARdatenbank keine Beachtung bekommt. 

Edit sehe ich auch so wie Lari.
Klar Buffed macht viel news zu WOW, aber ich finde es kommt auch dadurch das fast alles zur News gemacht wird =) ob es nun Manaeinsparungen bei zwei Skills vom Pala sind oder Komplett Änderung der Skillbäume ^^
Aber sie posten genug zu anderen MMOs. Viele kleine eben auch. Das sie sich net als Hauptseite für sowas verstehen ist klar. Meine das kostet noch mehr arbeit. Dort dann Leute zu finden, die auch genau Damagemeter auswerten, Buffs genau beobachten und etc. Aber dafür sind ja die Fan Seits gut. Als übersicht ist Buffed schon ok. Aber wer eben mehr über sein MMO wissen will, muss sich halt Kümmern. Buffed ist und bleibt Kostenlos und das ist gut so.


----------



## Membaris (19. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Du wirst es einfach nie lernen. Die User ganz allein entscheiden über die Priorität eines Spiels und, dass es wesentlich mehr buffed-User gibt die WoW spielen als WAR ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen. Der Anteil der buffed-User die regelmäßig die buffedShow ansehen oder den buffedCast anhören ist auch deutlich höher als der Teil der User der WAR News liest und kommentiert. Wenn also diese Woche aufgrund von Krankheit nichtmal buffedShow und buffedCast stattfinden wundert mich nicht, dass News zum WAR Patch nicht oder verspätet erscheinen.
> 
> Nach 2 Jahren WAR solltest du dich langsam damit abgefunden haben, dass WAR eben keine 12 Mio aktiven Accounts hat sondern nur +/- 300.000 und somit das allgemeine mediale Interesse daran deutlich geringer ist als an anderen Spielen. Ist halt so. Jeder Artikel, jede News kostet buffed Zeit und Geld und entsprechend richten sich die Themen natürlich nach der Nachfrage der User. Es ist halt nicht so wie bei Onlinewelten und Gamone, wo zahlreiche Jugendliche freiwillig und kostenlos ihre Zeit einbringen um ein WAR-Portal zu pflegen.
> 
> Edit: die Tatsache, dass bisher nichteinmal eine User-News zum Patch einging spricht nun definitiv auch nicht für eine überdurchschnittlich hohe Aktivität der WAR spielenden buffed-User.



Weißt du was? Ist ja auch alles kackegal. Geht einfach auf waaagh.de, da stehen jeden Tag die neusten News rund um Warhammer Online. Auf Buffed (ob jetzt alle krank sind oder nicht) kann man sich auf Warhammer News eh nicht verlassen. 

So long


----------



## Pymonte (19. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt der frustrierte MMO-Spieler, weil sein MMO zu wenig Beachtung findet.
> Zieh die Konsequenz und meide buffed.de , da sie ja in den Augen Heuchelei betreiben und kein MMO-Portal sind. Du holst dir die News doch eh von anderen Seiten.
> 
> Ich finde es weitaus lächerlicher so über ein kostenloses Angebot loszuwettern, weil es einen allgemein bekannten Fokus hat der dir nicht in den Kram passt. Dennoch gibt es mehr als genug News auch zu anderen MMOs, weswegen der Titel MMO-Portal völlig in Ordnung geht.
> ...



Ja, dann vergrößere mal deine Stichprobe. Ein Tag bietet nämlich kein signifikantes Ergebnis. Und natürlich hole ich meine Infos nicht bei Buffed, das macht vermutlich so gut wie kein alter WAR Spieler, aber viele neue Spieler (oder Ex anderes MMO Spieler) sind hier und schauen sich um  Irreführende Bezeichnungen usw.

Und warum sollte ich frustriert sein, ich habe den Thread eröffnet, er läuft gut und Pente hat nochmal richtig Zunder reingetragen  Das er ein Erfolg wird sieht man daran, dass nun auch die Trolle wieder ihr Haupt erheben.


----------



## Cinaeth (19. November 2010)

gings hier nicht um den Patch 1.4? server sind heute auch offline bis 18.30


----------



## Lari (19. November 2010)

November, 133 News, davon 74 zu WoW, 55% aller News im November.
Oktober, 235 News, 135 zu WoW, 57% aller News zu WoW.
Für eine angebliche WoW-Fansite doch recht mager. Und in Anbetracht des nahenden Addons sogar noch recht wenig.

Deine Unterstellung buffed.de betreibt Heuchelei ist also völlig Fehl am Platz.

Edit:


> gings hier nicht um den Patch 1.4? server sind heute auch offline bis 18.30


Der Threadersteller wertet den Thread als Erfolg, keine Ahnung ob es um Patch 1.4 oder Aufmerksamkeit ging.


----------



## Churchak (19. November 2010)

50% aller news zu einem mmo von wievielen die aktuell laufen ? 15? 20?Und die news handeln dann zum teil über irgendwelchen quark.Wenn man dann zB im Oktober noch die gut 10 news zu gothic 4 oder anderen solo games abzieht verschieb sich das am ende wohl dann eher in den 60-70% bereich aber egal. 
Was mir letztens im übrigen aufgefallen ist was ist eigendlich aus bernd geworden?oder dem gutbeleibten Herrn mit dem Bart der die WoW addon rubrik in der buffedshow hatte (name vergessen) oder dem einzigen bei buffed der WAR länger spielte (hies glaube Benni oder Denni) gibts überhaupt noch gross was anderes bei buffed auser freie und praktikanten? würd einiges erklären ...... naja egal auch wurscht ....... irgendwie ....... glaub ich.

Zum Thema des threads. schön das 1.4 auf den servern ist! in diesem Sinne Quiiiiiiick!


----------



## Lari (19. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> 50% aller news zu einem mmo von wievielen die aktuell laufen ? 15? 20?



50% aller News zu einem MMO, das von mehr als 50% aller MMO-Spieler gespielt wird. So kann mans auch sehen.
Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, die größte Nachfrage besteht nach News zu WoW, also kommen diese auch. Aber es sind eben bei weitem nicht die einzigen.


----------



## TomperX (19. November 2010)

Naja als WOW Seite würde ich die jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Es gibt ja weit mehrere MMO's über die dort berichtet wirde.
Wie gesagt Nachfrage und Angebot halt. Aber meines Erachtens hat Buffed immer über WOW mehr berichtet, 
was mir damals als ich es gezockt gefallen hat 

Es wurde aber auch über den Patch 1.4 am Donnerstag berichtet und wer jetzt noch mehr Details ect 
und so weiter lesen will, der kann ja auf ne Seite gehen, die ausschließlich über Warhammer berichtet.
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht viel darüber bei einer der bekannten gelesen habe. Die haben 
auch nur über den Patch + Patchnotes berichtet. 

Wichtiger ist doch, dass der Patch da ist und nicht die News 

P.S.: Server wieder da *freu* ab geht's (lieber spielen statt flamen)


----------



## Habsi (19. November 2010)

könnt ihr mal aufhören in jedem verdammten War Thread vergleiche zu WoW zu ziehen!? Nervt tierisch an!

<3 Patch, Rattenoger ist sooo sau lustig =D


----------



## Boccanegra (19. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> 50% aller news zu einem mmo von wievielen die aktuell laufen ? 15? 20?


Was erwartest Du? Ist doch überall so. Nimm mal die Sportberichterstattung: wie viele Meldungen beziehen sich da auf Fußball? Und wie viele auf sog. "Randsportarten" wie zb. Badminton, Wasserball, Curling und viele andere mehr? Die Masse der MMO-Spieler im deutschsprachigen Europa spielt nun einmal WOW, also ist es logisch, dass die Mehrheit entsprechend bedient wird. WAR ist halt so etwas wie ein "RandMMO", die Fanbase ist entsprechend klein, die Masse der MMO-Spieler ist an WAR-News nicht sonderlich interessiert, die verlangen viel mehr nach Nachrichten über "ihr" MMO, ev. auch noch nach News über Zukunftshoffnungen im MMO-Markt. Und WAR hat da relativ wenig zu bieten bzw. ist, auch im Empire von EA/BioWare Myhtic, "von gestern", die Zukunft hier heißt SW:TOR, zumindest in der verbreiteten Wahrnehmung vieler Spieler.


----------



## Xheel (19. November 2010)

das ist euch auch neu oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf der hauptseite links unten... sehe nix von "EA Fansite" oder "Mythic Fansite"


----------



## jack theripper (19. November 2010)

in Deutschland gibt es 12 Mio. WoW Spieler? Das ist mir aber neu und scheint eine dreiste lüge der Buffed Moderatoren zu sein!!!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. November 2010)

Jap ist aber ein passender vergleich mit Fußball. Das ist halt so. Meine gibt etliche Sportarten und alle nennen sich Sportsender und sie bringen das, was Einschaltquoten liefert. Die wofür man bezahlt, haben dann extra Kanäle die man kauft, wo die Sonderdinger laufen.
Also am Ende wayne und ein Erfolg ist es nicht, wenn aus dem Thread =) nichts mehr über bleibt.
Aber find eher lustig was sie noch so planen, weiß net wieso man im T3 bis Rang 39 bleiben sollte oder will? Aber naja ... Mythic halt =)

Dazu wer hat was von 12 Millionen in Deutschland gesagt? Wo steht das denne?


----------



## Pente (19. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> in Deutschland gibt es 12 Mio. WoW Spieler? Das ist mir aber neu und scheint eine dreiste lüge der Buffed Moderatoren zu sein!!!


Auch dir sei geraten: lesen bildet.

1. Fakt: ich bin kein Moderator sondern Autor. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.
2. Fakt: ich habe mit keinem einzigen Wort gesagt, dass es in Deutschland 12 Mio WoW Spieler gibt.

Nun stellt sich eher die Frage wer hier wem "dreist" Dinge unterstellt die nichteinmal im Ansatz der Wahrheit entsprechen. Gut gebrüllt Löwe, Thema nur leider völlig verfehlt, setzen 6. Danke.


----------



## jack theripper (20. November 2010)

da du 12 mio. hier geschrieben hast und Buffed eine Deutsche seite ist gehe ich davon aus das du auch Deutschland gemeint hast. Aber vielleicht meinst du das die ganzen Ausländischen Spieler Buffed lesen, also ich gehe davon nicht aus. Das ist eine verzerung der wahrheit seitens der Medien aber das kennen wir ja schon alle von den freien Autoren, denken sich was aus und schreiben etwas was nicht stimmen kann. Richtig lesen bildet nur mann muss auch das was man schreibt auch erklähren können und nicht einfach hintergrundlos in text umsetzen.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen, nachsitzen 6-. Bitte


----------



## OldboyX (20. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> *da du 12 mio. hier geschrieben hast und Buffed eine Deutsche seite ist gehe ich davon aus das du auch Deutschland gemeint hast*. Aber vielleicht meinst du das die ganzen Ausländischen Spieler Buffed lesen, also ich gehe davon nicht aus. Das ist eine verzerung der wahrheit seitens der Medien aber das kennen wir ja schon alle von den freien Autoren, denken sich was aus und schreiben etwas was nicht stimmen kann. Richtig lesen bildet nur mann muss auch das was man schreibt auch erklähren können und nicht einfach hintergrundlos in text umsetzen.
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen, nachsitzen 6-. Bitte



Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich. Zum Einen, weil es ja auch nicht 300k deutsche WAR Spieler gibt und somit das Verhältnis, um welches es letztlich ging sich nicht großartig ändert.

Zum Anderen ist dein fett markierter Satz genau das, was man in einer Diskussion vermeiden sollte. Genau lesen und sich auf das beziehen, was da steht. Wovon du ausgehst, das ist erstmal deine Sache und dafür kann Pente beim besten Willen nichts. Noch lächerlicher wird es natürlich, da allgemein bekannt ist, dass es 12 mio Abos weltweit sind (die Zahlen veröffentlicht Blizzard regelmäßig)und diese deine (völlig hirnrissige) Annahme nur überhaupt erst von dir bewußt vollzogen werden mußte um irgendeinen künstlichen Kritikpunkt heranzuziehen.

Niemand außer dir (da du offensichtlich überhaupt kein Wissen bezüglich Abozahlen in MMOs besitzt) geht auch nur im Entferntesten davon aus, dass es 12 Mio Abos (Achtung WoW Abos, damit du nicht plötzlich davon ausgehst wir reden jetzt von Abos generell wie z.b. auch von Zeitschriften) in Deutschland geben sollte. Eventuell solltest du dich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigen und dich informieren, bevor du mitdiskutierst, dann kommt es auch nicht zu solchen Fehlannahmen deinerseits.
PS: Du hast "Ausländische Spieler" geschrieben und "Verzerrung der Wahrheit" also gehe ich davon aus, dass du Ausländer nicht magst weil sie die Wahrheit verzerren? Du Ausländerfeind!  

Tja so kann man Sachen "annehmen" nur um ein Argument zu haben bzw. jemanden zu diskreditieren.


----------



## jack theripper (20. November 2010)

doch dafür kann er was, er hats ja schließlich so geschrieben auch wenn das nicht so gemeint war von ihm. Habe nie behauptet das es 300 k WAR Spieler gibt und werde das auch nie. Richtig ich besitze kein Wissen was abozahlen angeht aber anscheinend du, wahrscheinlich hast du jeden einzelnen gezählt und besitzt interne kenntnisse was die monatlichen einnahmen von Blizzard betrifft. Somit kannst du hier mitreden und alle anderen sind lügner in deinen Augen. Denn die einzigste Wahrheit die du akzeptierst ist deine und keine andere. Also komm du mir nicht mit irgendwelchen vorurteilen und lege deine erst ab, bevor du andere abstemmpelst und kritisierst.


----------



## Pymonte (20. November 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus dem waaagh.de Forum:



> Ich habe gestern von 19.30 bis 1.30 gespielt, davon 99% der Zeit im RvR. Ich habe in Praag kurz nach dem AD Def gestartet und bin dann ins Reikland. Dort habe ich Destros genervt, bis der Lock in Kadrintal war. Dann bin ich mit zum Donnerberg.Es hat unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rungor (20. November 2010)

so...jetzt hat mich pymontes post doch wieder neugierig gemacht ... vor allem "So mancher RR80ger hat mir gestern 2-5k Ruf gespendet, weil ich ihn dank Last Stand noch umnieten konnte" (keine ahnung was last stand ist aber es hört sich interssant an  ) ...
daher meine frage....

ist wieder irgendwann ein "wiedersehen-wochenende" für alte spieler geplant?....würde nämlich gern mal wieder rein schauen um meine 40er HJ auszupacken ...aber einzahlen will ich auch nicht...dazu wurde ich schon zu oft nur wieder entäuscht (jaja ich weiß trial...aber das ist einfach nicht das selbe^^)


----------



## Pymonte (20. November 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> so...jetzt hat mich pymontes post doch wieder neugierig gemacht ... vor allem "So mancher RR80ger hat mir gestern 2-5k Ruf gespendet, weil ich ihn dank Last Stand noch umnieten konnte" (keine ahnung was last stand ist aber es hört sich interssant an  ) ...
> daher meine frage....
> 
> ist wieder irgendwann ein "wiedersehen-wochenende" für alte spieler geplant?....würde nämlich gern mal wieder rein schauen um meine 40er HJ auszupacken ...aber einzahlen will ich auch nicht...dazu wurde ich schon zu oft nur wieder entäuscht (jaja ich weiß trial...aber das ist einfach nicht das selbe^^)



wie lange hast du deinen Acc denn nicht mehr aktiviert? Denn ab 90 Tagen (oder so (TM)) kann man sich inviten lassen für einen 10 Tage test. Dann kann man für 10 Tage Vollacc spielen. Das sollte für einen T4 Test reichen^^


----------



## Rungor (20. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wie lange hast du deinen Acc denn nicht mehr aktiviert? Denn ab 90 Tagen (oder so &#8482 kann man sich inviten lassen für einen 10 Tage test. Dann kann man für 10 Tage Vollacc spielen. Das sollte für einen T4 Test reichen^^



hab das letzte mal am 26.12.09 gespielt  als definitiv mehr als 90 tage nicht...wie kann ich mich jetzt für einen 10 tage test einladen lassen? ich nehme an ich muss dazu jemanden kennen der einen aktiven account hat?

edit: hat sich alles erledigt...hab im account management nochmal auf meinen namen gedrückt.....auf einmal kommt "Glückwunsch, Euer Konto kann für 14 kostenlose Spieltage reaktiviert werden!" ...


----------



## Pymonte (20. November 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> hab das letzte mal am 26.12.09 gespielt  als definitiv mehr als 90 tage nicht...wie kann ich mich jetzt für einen 10 tage test einladen lassen? ich nehme an ich muss dazu jemanden kennen der einen aktiven account hat?
> 
> edit: hat sich alles erledigt...hab im account management nochmal auf meinen namen gedrückt.....auf einmal kommt "Glückwunsch, Euer Konto kann für 14 kostenlose Spieltage reaktiviert werden!" ...



na dann, lass krachen


----------



## OldboyX (20. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> doch dafür kann er was, er hats ja schließlich so geschrieben auch wenn das nicht so gemeint war von ihm. Habe nie behauptet das es 300 k WAR Spieler gibt und werde das auch nie. Richtig ich besitze kein Wissen was abozahlen angeht aber anscheinend du, wahrscheinlich hast du jeden einzelnen gezählt und besitzt interne kenntnisse was die monatlichen einnahmen von Blizzard betrifft. Somit kannst du hier mitreden und alle anderen sind lügner in deinen Augen. Denn die einzigste Wahrheit die du akzeptierst ist deine und keine andere. Also komm du mir nicht mit irgendwelchen vorurteilen und lege deine erst ab, bevor du andere abstemmpelst und kritisierst.



Erm ja, klar besitze ich das Wissen. Diese Zahlen werden nämlich veröffentlicht und es reicht, wenn man nachliest. Und du bist hier der einzige der von 12 Mio "deutschen" Abos ausgeht...

PS: Von monatlichen Einnahmen und davon, dass ich irgendwas einzeln gezählt hätte fantasierst du wieder nur, aber das "nimmst du wohl an" so wie eben die 12 Mio deutschen Abos. Versuch wirklich aufzuhören irgendwelche Fantasien von dir auf Texte anderer Leute zu projizieren.


----------



## Boccanegra (20. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> doch dafür kann er was, er hats ja schließlich so geschrieben auch wenn das nicht so gemeint war von ihm.


Da gibt es so was wie kontextuelles Lesen, das gehört zur Lesekompetenz und meint, dass man über den bloßen Einzelsatz hinaus in der Lage ist zu interpretieren, was jemand eigentlich sagen wollte. Und das war eigentlich ziemlich klar. Dass Du es für Dich nicht dechiffrieren konntest, tja, da kann keiner was dafür. Ist aber nicht weiter wichtig.



jack schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hast du jeden einzelnen gezählt und besitzt interne kenntnisse was die monatlichen einnahmen von Blizzard betrifft. Somit kannst du hier mitreden und alle anderen sind lügner in deinen Augen. Denn die einzigste Wahrheit die du akzeptierst ist deine und keine andere. Also komm du mir nicht mit irgendwelchen vorurteilen und lege deine erst ab, bevor du andere abstemmpelst und kritisierst.


Was das betrifft, diese internen Kenntnisse kann jeder haben der sie nur haben will. Activision Blizzard ist ein an der Börse gehandeltes Unternehmen und unterliegt damit einer Berichtspflicht. Wie viel Activision-Blizzard bzw. Blizzard als Teil des Konzerns verdient, kann man in den Jahres- und Quartalsberichten an die Shareholder nachlesen. Die Bericht sind sogar online erhältlich bzw. nachzulesen. Einfach auf die Webseite von A-B. gehen, dort weiter zu Investor Relations und dort die Quarterly Results oder Annual Reports anschauen. Und in diesen Reports darf Blizzard bei gegebenen Zahlen auch nicht lügen, andernfalls das Unternehmen mit der SEC (der [font="arial, sans-serif"]US Securities and Exchange Commission, das ist die amerikanische Börsenaufsicht) massiv Probleme bekäme.[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Und im letzten Quartalsbericht (3. Quartal 2010) heißt es, ic[/font]h zitiere wörtlich: "_During the third quarter ended September 30, 2010, Blizzard Entertainment announced that the subscriber base for World of Warcraft _had exceeded 12 million players worldwide." Auch Umsatz und Gewinn nach Steuern können diesen Berichten entnommen werden. Diese "interne Kenntnisse" kann, wie gesagt, jeder haben, der sie haben will.


----------



## Daddelprinz (21. November 2010)

Shuck of [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]EA Store! [/font]

Kann man da auch Qualität kaufen?


----------



## jack theripper (21. November 2010)

na klar und alle 12 mio. Acc sind aktiv da muss ich ja erst einmal laut lachen. Lebt weiter in eurer WoW Taumwelt, ich hoffe nur das ihr auch aufwacht bevor es zu späth für euch ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. November 2010)

Ja bei den Zahlen von WAR sind auch nur Full Accounts enthalten. Jeder ob Blizzard, EA, CCP etc. schönt die Zahlen etwas.
Ein Account ist Account. Egal wie aktiv genutzt und man darf net vergessen, dass sowas wie 14 Tage Free oder 10 Tage Free, ja auch mit rein zählen und nicht jeder der sowas nutzt bleibt am Ball. Auch jetzt werden viele mit neuem Patch anfang und die Zahlen werden erstmal wieder schöner aussehen. Doch wirklich stabil wird es denk ich dadurch nicht. Sondern bleibt bei dem wo es ist. Die Rückkehrer müssen bleiben.

Auch damals als WAR gefallen ist von sehr guten Anfangs Zahlen zu recht schlechten Endzahlen, wobei recht schlecht ja nicht die Zahlen an sich sind, sondern was Mythic erwartet hat und was daraus geworden ist =). Erfolg ist ja bei einem MMO auch 300k Acc wie Eve Online ca. haben müsste. Die sind Erfolgreicher als WAR, selbst wenn WAR 400k ACC hätte, Mythic hatte mehr erwartet und denk ich EA auch versprochen. Aber als sie gefallen sind, wurden die 6 Monate ACC ja auch gerechnet. Obwohl einige davon schon nach 3 Monaten gesagt haben, ich will nicht mehr.
Also ACC zahlen sind immer in Frage zu stellen. Aber wieso gleich WOW Traumwelt? Klingt so als würden WOW SPieler nur Träumen und die WAR Spieler richtige harte Kerle sein oder sowas.

Nein WAR wird jetzt wieder paar Leute erstmal zum probieren verführen und man kann nru hoffen, dass die Leute bleiben. Aber Ich staune echt, dass dieser Patch wieder vor Cata gekommen ist =). Weiß nicht, Wotlk soll ja der Grund für die schlechten Zahlen gewesen sein. Also warum jetzt wieder davor und nicht 3 Monate dannach? Bis dahin alles vorbereiten in Form von RVR Abilitys antesten, Mastery und Tatiken mal bissel anpassen, SC mal schauen und bewerten (was sie sich da auch immer darunter vorstellen und was es auch bringen soll). Naja also find sie machen den selben Fehler wieder und werden dadurch Kunden verlieren. Anstatt effektiver zu Patchen und zu Testen, 3 Monate nach Cata wenn die ersten wieder 85 sind, die ersten Inis durch sind und die Raid anstehen. So das einige Leute wieder Lust verlieren etc. Also wieder davor, so wie schon zu Wotlk.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> na klar und alle 12 mio. Acc sind aktiv da muss ich ja erst einmal laut lachen. Lebt weiter in eurer WoW Taumwelt, ich hoffe nur das ihr auch aufwacht bevor es zu späth für euch ist.



Mein lieber Junge, mir persönlich ist es völlig egal wie viele Accounts WOW hat, ich spiele das Spiel nicht und halte auch keine Aktien des Unternehmens. Nur stimmt es eben nicht, dass man diese Zahlen nicht kennt, und es stimmt auch nicht, dass diese Zahlen erlogen sind. Wie schon erwähnt: Activision-Blizzard unterliegt der amerikanischen Börsenaufsicht; nach amerikanischem Recht ist es ein schwerwiegendes Vergehen, wenn in einem Bericht an die Shareholder Zahlen genannt werden und diese Zahlen nicht stimmen. Wenn also im letzten Quarterly Report 12 Millionen Accounts genannt werden (und selbstverständlich sind damit aktive Accounts gemeint - sprich: Accounts für die jemand aktuell bezahlt), dann sind es auch 12 Millionen. Denn alles andere könnte für Blizzard teuer werden (Strafzahlungen in Millionenhöhe), und für den oder die Verantwortlichen einen solchen absichtlich gefälschten Reports mit Gefängnisstrafe geahndet werden. Nur sehr dumme oder sehr verzweifelte Konzerne pfuschen an ihren Bilanzen und/oder ihren Quaterly (und Annuals) Reports herum ... wie etwa seinerzeit Enron. 

Das alles gilt übrigens auch für EA. Nur leider schlüsselt EA in seinen Berichten nicht nach Units auf (was Activision Blizzard tut), daher kann man leider nicht sagen wie viele aktive Accounts WAR weltweit hat und wie viel EA an WAR verdient.


----------



## natario (21. November 2010)

um zum topic zurück zu kommen, 

wie siehts aus? is mehr rvr action als vorher? vorallem auch im t3 wieder was los??


----------



## Valek Jace (21. November 2010)

Also T3 kann ich nicht beurteilen aber im T4 ist momentan wieder soviel los das es laggt und die Server abschmieren.

Also sehr viel.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> na klar und alle 12 mio. Acc sind aktiv da muss ich ja erst einmal laut lachen. Lebt weiter in eurer WoW Taumwelt, ich hoffe nur das ihr auch aufwacht bevor es zu späth für euch ist.



Der einzige, der "aufwachen" sollte aus seiner Traumwelt, das bist du.


----------



## jack theripper (21. November 2010)

nee ich habe ein RL im gegensatz zu einigen anderen ^^


----------



## Miracolax (22. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> nee ich habe ein RL im gegensatz zu einigen anderen ^^


In dem aber verdammt wenig los sein muss wenn man es so nötig hat hier den größten Blödsinn zu erzählen. Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch weiß das mit den Subscriber-Zahlen i.d.R. die weltweiten Accounts gemeint sind, es sei den es wird explizit gesagt X Accounts in Land Y. Eine Börsenaufsicht interessiert es wenig wieviel Accounts es nur in Deutschland gibt, die wollen stets alle Accounts weltweit wissen! Da interessieren die läppischen xx Accounts in Deutschland alleine herzlich wenig, die machen allenfalls die Kommabeträge hinter den großen Zahlen aus. Tut mir leid für dich, ist aber so. Mit welcher Vehemenz sich so manche hier an irgendwas unsinnigem aufgeilen und dazu auch noch Verschwörungen sehen wo keine sind, da könnte man fast schon Mitleid empfinden.


----------



## Folkthing (22. November 2010)

jack schrieb:


> nee ich habe ein RL im gegensatz zu einigen anderen ^^



Jemand dessen Nick der Name eines Soziopaten ist scheint ein ganz besonderes "RL" zu haben


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. November 2010)

Naja die Accountzahlen sind Accountzahlen. Die Frage dahinter ist eben oft, ob die noch weiter gezahlt werden, Trials sind oder sonst was.
Also es nur eine Zahl zu einem Zeitpunkt. Daher ist oft gerade EA sehr gern damit, ihre Zahlen zu nennen wenn sie gut stehen. Wirst sehen in paar Wochen werden sie stolz ihre neuen Zahlen verkünden. So als würde der Patch Mega Erfolgreich sein.
Dann kann es aber passieren, dass viele nach einiger Zeit doch wieder Pfade finden und nicht alle wirklich Glücklich sind mit den Änderungen. Die hören auf, zu dem Zeitpunkt ihrer fiktiven X Tausend, war nie die Rede das diese Leute gehen oder nicht verlängern etc. und genau das ist ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen darf.
Denn ich glaub nach Cataclysmen werden einige wieder abgehen. WAR wird nicht sterben. Aber es wird wie bei WOtlk sein.
Sagen wir es zocken wieder 100k mehr. Diese sind stinkisch, Server lagen und geht in die Knie, das Spiel macht zwar spaß aber nach 20 mal Burgraiden, ist es immernoch so wie früher. Zwar jetzt ohne NSC und mir paar Optionen. Aber es hat sich nicht viel geändert. Das ist nur eine fiktive Meinung.
Das kann natürlich auch andersherum sein.

Nur denke ich, dass mit dem Relase von Cata einige zu WOW gehen werden und es sich anschauen. Denn gerade die Änderungen in der alten Welt, werden viele zum neustart bewegen. Gerade die Änderungen im BG werden viele wieder mit PVP Verbinden und ihren Spaß dort haben. Denn wirklich was ändern bei WAR, mit dem RVR macht man ja auch nicht. Natürlich wird einigen WAR Spaß machen und den anderen WOW, dass ist Geschmack.

Nur finde ich es erstaunlich, dass man es wieder wie bei Veröffentlichung macht, vor WOW. So als müssten sie jetzt diesen Patch bringen. Meine 2 Jahre hat das ja fast gedauert, ob man 3 Monate noch warten muss und es im Januar/Februar kommt. Damit man noch paar Leute abschöpfen kann oder nicht ist doch effektiv egal. Andersherum denk ich, hätte sie nur Kunden von WOW abgeraben, die dann gesagt haben. "Boar WOW hat sich ja nicht verändert"

Daher ACC Zahlen hin oder her. Die sagen nicht immer das aus was man glaubt. Klar hta WOW 12 Mio und WAR Weltweit 300k, weiß zwar nicht woher diese Zahl kommt. Aber daran glaub ich nicht wirklich. Maximal durch die 14 TAge und diese 14 Tage ACC, als Accounts zählen ist zwar nicht falsch und illegal. Aber auch ne Lüge und ne Schönung, für eine Traumwelt


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2010)

so ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu...hab vor paar tagen 14 tage gratis bekommen...hab mich riesig darauf gefreut meine hexenjägerin auf drakenwald wieder auszupacken nach 9 monaten....das neue "belagerungsystem" mit den frei setzbaren kanonen und den greifen find ich super....ABER

das spiel ruckelt wieder wie weiß nicht was... (pc daten: 4x2,6 GHZ, GTX460, 4GB RAM ==> reicht für HDRO auf ultra high ohne ruckler)=> vor 9 monaten gab es um einiges weniger ruckler
Bloom sieht immer noch zum KOTZEN aus...das ist einfach schrecklich umgesetzt....
das spiel hat mehr fraktion balancingschwierigkeiten wie vor 9 monaten (meiner meinung nach) ....gestern und heute wurde man einfach wieder von ner masse an destro überrant... AD deff steht immer noch an der tagesordnung ...ich weiß nicht...ist mythic zu dumm um da gleichheit zu schaffen?...wie wärs einfach mit einem angebot für die schwächere fraktion die leute schon fast zwingt order auf dem server anzufangen.... z.B. destros kann man keine mehr erstellen, order bekommt 500% mehr ruf, 500% mehr erfahrung, und macht einfach dauerhaft 30% mehr schaden....ich bin mir sicher die order spieleranzahl würde nur so in die höhe schiesen...oder endlich ein GRATIS fraktionswechsel von Destro zu Order (gibt sicher einige die das nutzen würden)
schlachtgefühl im stadtdeff? gibt es nicht...soweit ich das heute beim AD-Deff gesehen hab, sind die jetzt auf 24 leute beschränkt pro instanz...hallo?! ...da gibts ja bei WoW größere schlachten und das wirbt nicht als pvp spiel...ist ja schön und gut mit der performance...aber das ist eindeutig nicht geeignet für ein pvp spiel...
alles in allem...will man wieder einsteigen als order auf drakenwald ist jedem davon nur abzuraten...ich werd jetzt noch destro auf nem anderen server testen...aber bis jetzt bin ich richtig froh nicht wieder eingezahlt zu haben, ich werd wohl bei BFBC2 und Two Worlds2 bleiben bis ein richtig gutes MMO erscheint...(hoffe ja das sie bei "the old republic" nicht die selben fehler machen...aber ich hab vertrauen in bioware)

P.S. der ganze post bezieht sich auf den server drakenwald...von anderen servern weiß ich leider nix

edit: achja....das man in zäunen hängen bleibt ist seit dem release immer noch nicht behoben... 


edit2: so ich spiel jetzt destro auf karak norn...wenn dort jemand ne deutsche gilde kennt würde ich mich freuen den namen zu erfahren


----------



## jack theripper (22. November 2010)

du siehst also irgendwelche verschwörungen, such dir mal schnell profesionelle hilfe!


----------



## Pymonte (22. November 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> so ich geb jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu...hab vor paar tagen 14 tage gratis bekommen...hab mich riesig darauf gefreut meine hexenjägerin auf drakenwald wieder auszupacken nach 9 monaten....das neue "belagerungsystem" mit den frei setzbaren kanonen und den greifen find ich super....ABER
> 
> das spiel ruckelt wieder wie weiß nicht was... (pc daten: 4x2,6 GHZ, GTX460, 4GB RAM ==> reicht für HDRO auf ultra high ohne ruckler)=> vor 9 monaten gab es um einiges weniger ruckler
> Bloom sieht immer noch zum KOTZEN aus...das ist einfach schrecklich umgesetzt....
> ...



zu 1. im RvR ist derzeit auch verdammt viel los, teilweise 300-500 Spieler pro Zone. Wobei es bei mir nciht ruckelt, bei mir gibts irgendwann nur Mega Lag, wenn dann beide Parteien sich um eine Burg prügeln. (da waren glaub ich 450 Spieler auf einem Fleck  )
2. ja, ist wohl Geschmackssache, ich mag den Effekt
3. Ja, auf Drakenwald sind nun wieder verdammt viele Destros. Bis vor 1.4 war es noch ausgeglichen, nun sind alle wieder auf ihre Mains gegangen/haben wieder angefangen und da gibts nun mal weit mehr Destros. Ich denke aber, das ein Teil davon bald die Lust wieder verlieren wird. Eine weitere Unterstützungsmaßnahme seitens Mythic wäre aber an der Stelle toll. Es würde schon reichen, wenn neben Locktime über Underdog noch die Tor HP der Feinde halbiert und die eigene Ressourcengenerierung erhöht wird. 
Mythic hat aber shcon gesagt, dass 1.4.1 primär Fehler und Probleme von 1.4 beheben wird (zu häufige AD locks, Exploits, Fraktionsungleichgewicht).
4. Ich find den 24 vs 24 Man stadtdef (wow bietet btw nur 25Spieler Instanzen, keine 48 Spieler instanzen) ganz ok. Er ist schön gemacht und weit besser als das hirnlose rumgemosche von früher.


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 4. Ich find den 24 vs 24 Man stadtdef (wow bietet btw nur 25Spieler Instanzen, keine 48 Spieler instanzen) ganz ok. Er ist schön gemacht und weit besser als das hirnlose rumgemosche von früher.



keine ahnung wie es inzw. bei WoW ist...ich gebe zu ich...WoW ist für mich schon lange kein geld mehr wert...ich spiel daher auf nem private server und Alterac ist 40vs40...(die anderen BGs sind mir eher egal )

gut das sich was an dem balancing zwischen den fraktionen tun wird ...denn das verdirbt mir am meisten den spaß...und hat mich auch damals zum aufhören "gezwungen" ...hexenjäger ist einfach meine lieblingsklasse...chosen würde auch noch spielbar sein...aber nicht für 12&#8364;/Monat  da muss es schon der hexenjäger sein in einer schönen schlacht und nicht eine masse die einfach alles überrennt 


edit: ich will hier jetzt nicht als flamer abgetan werden...ich liebe das grundprinzip von warhammer ...aber die umsetzung bis jetzt überzeugt mich eigentlich nicht für ein Pay 2 play game 

P.S gibts bei warhammer auch sowas wie den cache ordner der fürs ruckeln zuständig sein könnte?^^


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 4. Ich find den 24 vs 24 Man stadtdef (wow bietet btw nur 25Spieler Instanzen, keine 48 Spieler instanzen) ganz ok. Er ist schön gemacht und weit besser als das hirnlose rumgemosche von früher.


Allerdings bietet WoW BG's mit 40gg40 an, was meiner Rechnung nach 80 Spielern entspricht.

PS: Was spinnt nur wieder die buffed Seite rum? Mein Nickname ist auf einmal 871 anstatt 87 und mein Account wäre neu? Hä? Golfclap @ buffed.de !


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. November 2010)

Ha, mein Account geht wieder. ^^


----------



## wiligut (22. November 2010)

Rungor schrieb:


> das spiel hat mehr fraktion balancingschwierigkeiten wie vor 9 monaten (meiner meinung nach) ....gestern und heute wurde man einfach wieder von ner masse an destro überrant... AD deff steht immer noch an der tagesordnung ...ich weiß nicht...ist mythic zu dumm um da gleichheit zu schaffen?...wie wärs einfach mit einem angebot für die schwächere fraktion die leute schon fast zwingt order auf dem server anzufangen.... z.B. destros kann man keine mehr erstellen, order bekommt 500% mehr ruf, 500% mehr erfahrung, und macht einfach dauerhaft 30% mehr schaden....ich bin mir sicher die order spieleranzahl würde nur so in die höhe schiesen...oder endlich ein GRATIS fraktionswechsel von Destro zu Order (gibt sicher einige die das nutzen würden)



Nachdem du ja scheinbar ausgiebig getestet hast, wundert mich bei deinem Fazit das dir der 400% Rufbonus, auch "against all odds" genannt nicht aufgefallen ist^^ In der Tat gibt es das, was du vorschlägst, bereits in ähnlicher Form. Die unterlegene Seite erhält im oRvR einen Rufbonus von bis zu 400%. Der Bonus ändert sich fast sekündlich und ist vom Verhältnis der 2. Fraktionen in einer umkämpften Zone abhängig. Das System war sehr erfolgreich und hat vor dem letzten Patch das RvR enorm attraktiv gemacht, jeder wollte plötzlich Underdog sein. Bis Donnerstag waren die Verhältnisse im T4 in der Tat sehr ausgewogen.

Das nun seit 1.4 wieder alles anders ist dürfte aber niemanden wirklich verwundern. Das RvR-System wurde einmal auf den Kopf gestellt. Das es nach so einem Patch Ungleichgewichte und Korrekturbedarf gibt ist wohl zu erwarten gewesen. Das neue System wird sicher nicht so bleiben, die Anzahl der Hauptstadtkämpfe ist einfach zu hoch atm. 

Ansonsten hat sich in unserer Ally die Anzahl der aktiven Spieler seit 1.4 vervierfacht. Ausnahmslos jeder inaktive 80er Spieler aus meiner Gilde ist wieder da. Wenn ich annehme dass das in anderen Gilden und Allies genauso ist, wundere ich mich auch nciht mehr über die Masse die da teilweise durch die RvR-Zonen walzte. Lags- im Burgenkampf oder der Stadt inklusive.


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Nachdem du ja scheinbar ausgiebig getestet hast, wundert mich bei deinem Fazit das dir der 400% Rufbonus, auch "against all odds" genannt nicht aufgefallen ist^^ In der Tat gibt es das, was du vorschlägst, bereits in ähnlicher Form. Die unterlegene Seite erhält im oRvR einen Rufbonus von bis zu 400%. Der Bonus ändert sich fast sekündlich und ist vom Verhältnis der 2. Fraktionen in einer umkämpften Zone abhängig. Das System war sehr erfolgreich und hat vor dem letzten Patch das RvR enorm attraktiv gemacht, jeder wollte plötzlich Underdog sein. Bis Donnerstag waren die Verhältnisse im T4 in der Tat sehr ausgewogen.
> 
> Ansonsten hat sich in unserer Ally die Anzahl der aktiven Spieler seit 1.4 vervierfacht. Ausnahmslos jeder inaktive 80er Spieler aus meiner Gilde ist wieder da. Wenn ich annehme dass das in anderen Gilden und Allies genauso ist, wundere ich mich auch nciht mehr über die Masse die da teilweise durch die RvR-Zonen walzte. Lags- im Burgenkampf oder der Stadt inklusive.




tja und genau das lockt die alten order spieler noch nicht wieder....wenn du allerdings auch in szenarien und überrall anders 400% mehr ruf bekommst...und auch die neuankömmlinge 500x so schnell leveln wie auf der anderen seite...naja für welche seite wirst du dich dann wohl entscheiden?

...und was die massen angeht...da würde ich einfach drüberfahren als mythic und wieder sperren einbauen...500 order on => max 524 destros können on sein...die restlichen bekommen ne warteschlange...(ich wäre auch bereits bis zu 20€ im monat zu bezahlen wenn sie das balancing endlich zu 100% hinbekommen)


P.S nachdem ich jetzt auch auf karak norn war und man dort im t4 von order massen überrollt wird was mir die leute dort so gesagt haben....jetzt meine frage...gibt es denn keinen einzigen WAR-Server auf dem das balancing 50:50 ist oder mind 40:60 und trotzdem was los ist?^^ (ob englisch oder deutsch ist mir egal // ob destro oder order ist mir egal)


edit: sagt mir jetzt blos nicht ich soll meine order chars transferieren und auf drakenwald destro anfangen so wie alle anderen... also ein winning team joiner bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht..da spiel ich davor lieber gar nicht


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. November 2010)

Früher oder später kippt jeder Server und das zerstört leider eben auch eine gewisse Freude am Spiel. Aber da wurde nie viel gemacht. Vorallem hatten damals schon wieder Leute gesagt, dass eben die Prozente und alles gut ist. Aber nicht aussreicht wegen Balanced und wird ihn eines Tages auf die Füße fallen, wenn dass Spiel wieder ins Rollen kommt und genau das ist passiert und passiert gerade.
So schön einige Neuerungen sind, so genial teilweise auch. So ungünstig ist eben dieses Problem. Es wurde aber nichts daran gemacht, nur polliert. Daher kann das ein Bremser sein und wenn dann Cata kommt, ziehen wieder viele ab. Dann wird es wieder Stiller, aber stabiler.


----------



## Rungor (22. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Daher kann das ein Bremser sein und wenn dann Cata kommt, ziehen wieder viele ab. Dann wird es wieder Stiller, aber stabiler.



das hoffe ich auch...aber man könnte das problem jeder zeit beheben mit ner warteschlange...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. November 2010)

Ja aber so richtig einfach ist das nicht zu Regeln. Ne Wartschlange hätte auch unzufriedene Leute zur folge. So einfach ist es halt nicht zu lösen.
Wenn man was sperrt, sind welche sauer weil sie nicht On können. Natürlich würde es stabilität bringen und Balanced.
Wenn man es nicht macht, hat es die derzeitigen folgen oder wie bei Release. Also wie man es macht, es wäre effektiv beides schädlich ^^. Der Zeitpunkt passt mal wieder nicht.

Daher muss schon Ingame eine Mechanik mit hinein, die den Vorteil der Überzahl verringert. Neben den Bolster von Renown/XP, der ja nur die gelockt hatte, die zu Faul fürs RVR waren. Das man darüber noch zusätzliche Burg Optionen/Angrife freischaltet oder die Skaven stärker sind oder man mehr benutzen kann etc.
Das man vielleicht auch Ingame noch Optionen einbaut, die eben helfen.


----------



## Rungor (23. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Daher muss schon Ingame eine Mechanik mit hinein, die den Vorteil der Überzahl verringert. Neben den Bolster von Renown/XP, der ja nur die gelockt hatte, die zu Faul fürs RVR waren. Das man darüber noch zusätzliche Burg Optionen/Angrife freischaltet oder die Skaven stärker sind oder man mehr benutzen kann etc.
> Das man vielleicht auch Ingame noch Optionen einbaut, die eben helfen.



naja das mit den npcs (irgendwo mal gelesen) war ja gar keine schlechte idee...allerdings müssten diese eine kollisionabfrage haben, und eine eigenes programmierte, sehr gute, KI die so nah an spielerhandeln rankommt wie nur irgendwie möglich und in so einer großen anzahl auftreten das sie auch wirklich etwas tun können und nicht nur AoE-Opfer sind


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. November 2010)

Genau das ist eben ihr Problem und das zeigt, dass am Anfang das planen nicht lief.

Denn NSC sind nicht schlecht, sie waren nie schlecht. Das Problem sie waren nur unpassend. Sie waren recht schwach. Wenn Champions stärker, aber auch nur wenn wenige da waren. Also 1 KT gegen Champions oder 1 1/2 KT hatte es schwer. 2 gute gestellte KTs oder gar 3 nicht mehr so. Ab 4 war es egal. 
Genau das ist eben ihr Problem. Sie hatten nie angefangen die NSC wirklich einzubinden ins PVP, sondern als PVE Mobs zu nehmen und fertig. Sie wollten glaub damals auch das Underdogsystem mit NSC Lösen, also Söldnern. Nur haben sie das nie gemacht, sie haben dass Underdogsystem dann auf die fehlenden Festungen angepasst und als Erfolg verkauft. Der nur funktionierte, weil es weniger Leute gab und kaum ein Servereine Riesen Überzahl von einem Feind hatte. Sobald das ist, wäre auch das Underdogsystem Sinnfrei gewesen. Weil zwar die Locks besser sind für einen, aber er nicht wirklich was erreicht. 
Daher schafft man nun die NSC ab. Schafft Locks ab etc. Was ich gut finde. Nur schafft es auch das Underdogsystem vollständig ab, weil es nicht mehr funktioniert oder nur zum Teil. Es schafft jede Bemühung ab, die NSC und das Claimen interessant zu gestalten für die Com. 
Gerade der Keeplord hätte ein NSC mit Variablen Skills sein können und seine 4 Adds auch. Je nach Lage im Lake. So das er für 4 KTs gut bleibt, aber auch für 1 KT. So das immer was zu tun ist. Aber ab 4 KTs was ist ein Keeplord?

Also find schon das es teilweise gut geworden ist. Nur haben sie halt jetzt Probleme, die sie eigentlich ja Abgeschaft hatten =). Meine ihre Patches wurden doch immer als Erfolg verkauft. Jetzt zeigt sich aber genau das, was einige immer wieder gesagt haben und auch kritisiert haben. Nicht das sie was ändern. Sondern das es nur unter dem Teppich kehren ist und überspielen von Problemen, aber nicht das Lösen. 

Daher wäre es wirklich Schade, wenn ihr alter Fehler vom Release wieder passiert und es hat den anscheinen. Auch wenn jetzt was los ist etc. Wird es mit Cata weniger und die Leute kommen an. "Cool nette Änderung, aber wie früher Server lagen und eine Seite ist zu stark." Diese Einstellung von einigen, wird aber durch den derzeitigen Stand leider bestärkt und damit auch die Chance für WAR.


----------



## OldboyX (23. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...(da waren glaub ich 450 Spieler auf einem Fleck  )....



19 volle KTs?

Da melde ich mal Zweifel an


----------



## Lilrolille (23. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> 19 volle KTs?
> 
> Da melde ich mal Zweifel an



Nachdem ich 211 beim Würfeln wurde und damit aber sicher noch nicht letzter war, kann das schon in etwa hinkommen.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## OldboyX (23. November 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Nachdem ich 211 beim Würfeln wurde und damit aber sicher noch nicht letzter war, kann das schon in etwa hinkommen.
> 
> LG,
> Lilro



Krass!


----------



## Lilrolille (23. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Krass!



Jop. Auf Draken gehts derzeit zur Primetime machmal echt krass zu. Lustigerweise hab ich dabei kaum Lags (aber nur wenn ich mit meiner HK spiele). Irgendwie macht das ganze RvR jetzt wieder Spass. Hab die HK seit 3-4 Monaten kaum noch gespielt (wenn dann nur SZ oder manchmal Stadt), weil du einfach nix mehr zu machen hattest im RvR. Jetzt kannst wieder auf "Ninja" spielen 

Allerdings müsste meiner Meinung nach das System trotzdem geändert werden. Die Burgen sollten zuerst neutral sein, also so wie es vorher war, nur halt ohne die Locktimer. Dadurch müsste man dann echt um die BOs kämpfen und die Ressourcen sammeln. So wie es derzeit ist gehts einfach zu schnell. Und etwas auf das sie komplett vergessen haben beim neuen Konzept, alle Meeles haben ja den "Dietrich" und das kann schon extrem ausarten. Als Beispiel, wir hatten uns letztens ne Fungruppe fürs SC gebaut aus 5 HKs (ok, obs den Gegner soviel Spass gemacht hat weiß ich nicht ), aber dann sind wir einfach mal in ne Burg rein und haben aufgeräumt. Klar erobern kannst die Burg ja nicht solange das Innentor nicht zerstört ist, aber wennst da mal die Deffer paar mal killst und die 4, 5, 6 mal den Malus drauf haben, naja ... und Spalta, Barbs, WL, Slayer sind in der Beziehung um einiges schlimmer als HK/HJ ... Also der "Dietrich" sollte wieder nur auf die zwei Klassen beschränkt werden und der Torriegel fürs Innenkeep wieder eingeführt werden.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Pymonte (23. November 2010)

Das mit Dietrich gehört halt dazu. Finde ich ok  Muss man halt aufpassen. Die Ressourcen für die Burg Ränge wurden heute erhöht, sodass das Keepleveln eben nicht so schnell geht.


----------



## Lilrolille (23. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das mit Dietrich gehört halt dazu. Finde ich ok  Muss man halt aufpassen. Die Ressourcen für die Burg Ränge wurden heute erhöht, sodass das Keepleveln eben nicht so schnell geht.



Ne gehört jetzt nicht mehr dazu  Die andren sollen das Flugzeug verwenden  ... Wenn ich drann denke, das ja das mal der lvl40 Skill für HK/HJ war und nie funktioniert hat, irgendwann wurde das gefixt (also von mir ausgesehen nach ca. nem halben Jahr nachdem ich 40 war) und ein paar Wochen später bekam das jeder Melee mit lvl 32. Bumm, warum wurde dann wohl so rumgeheult bzgl. Hintertürchen usw ... das Ding sollte wieder dafür da sein für was es gedacht war, rein, stören und eventuell was killen und dann sterben  Job, erfüllt ...

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Churchak (24. November 2010)

Du musst das positive sehn. *g* 
Wart einfach im Innenkeep an der Hintertür auf vorwitzige Gegner die meinen mal reinschaun zu müssen und vernasch sie dann wenn sie hoch laufen und auser healrange sind.Hat mir so manchen leckeren RP beschert.


----------



## Pymonte (24. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Du musst das positive sehn. *g*
> Wart einfach im Innenkeep an der Hintertür auf vorwitzige Gegner die meinen mal reinschaun zu müssen und vernasch sie dann wenn sie hoch laufen und auser healrange sind.Hat mir so manchen leckeren RP beschert.



ich finde es toll im gegnerischen keep zu roamen, das waren die besten 25k RP meines Lebens xD


----------



## Churchak (24. November 2010)

jo sowas kickt natürlich auch. genau wie abzuwarten bis das keep gefallen ist und dann wenn der Zerg zum grossteil abgezogen ist und dann nachzügler vernaschen. aber naja das sind halt die dinge die den HJ/HK so reizvoll machen. ^^


----------

